

HTML Instant - Real-time HTML Editor - rcollamore
http://www.htmlinstant.com

======
teye
Why is this noteworthy?

    
    
      $('textarea#markup').keyup(function(){
          $('div#preview').html( $(this).val() );
      });

~~~
jackowayed
While it is true that this is dead simple to implement (and probably exists
elsewhere. I know there are plenty of side-by-side editors that require you to
push a button. I bet one realized they could eliminate that.), it's still very
useful for people learning HTML, wanting to try some obscure thing with HTML
super-fast, etc.

Easy to implement != useless or boring. Look at Twitter.

~~~
teye
No doubt; I'm just surprised that something this common made the front page,
even if putting "instant" in front of things is all the rage.

------
tumultco
Nice! Very similar to my live HTML/PHP editor for Mac OS X called HyperEdit:

<http://www.tumultco.com/HyperEdit/>

A couple of ideas:

* Utilize contenteditable to go the opposite direction

* Bookmarklet to open any page you are viewing in htmlinstant.com

* Save the document to local storage (cookie or html5 client-side db) in case the page is closed

* Snippets for commonly used functions (like table or list tags)

And of course the further you take the editor, the more capable this will be.
Bespin (<https://bespin.mozillalabs.com/>) in the best in-browser editor I've
seen.

------
templaedhel
Hm, dangerous back button. I liked the fact it served as an undo, but I wanted
to navigate back here to say so, and had to click though a whole minute of
edits. I would suggest not breaking the default functionality, back buttons
should go back. Instead add an undo/history/revision button.

------
amadiver
I think this would be more valuable if it integrated:

* Syntax highlighting

* Saving

* HTML Entities

* Code completion

* Clean up or 'tidy' function to format the code

* The ability to modify the <head> attribute (if it's possible)

~~~
rcollamore
i agree

------
olalonde
I'd like to point out Firebug has this feature and much more.

~~~
donohoe
Exactly, it's like a crippled version of Firebug.

At least in Firebug, when you reload the page your Javascript edits are still
there.

------
perplexes
Reminds me of <http://jsfiddle.net/> \- JS lib, JS, HTML, CSS, AJAX and your
Result all on one screen.

------
lukifer
Looks like an excellent learning tool for newbies. :)

------
chow
If someone were to implement this with vi keybindings, and/or Zen Coding
macros, then it'd be truly noteworthy.

------
dsspence
Off topic:

I just tried embedding a marquee inside of a marquee and it surprisingly
worked.

------
hebejebelus
This is great, a great learning tool. Thank you for sharing (or even making?)
this!

------
naner
Reminds me of jottit.com, only that is for Markdown.

------
quizbiz
Would love to see something like this support CSS.

~~~
rcollamore
it supports css and javascript

------
philwhln
How do I save my edits?

